
What They Thought of Programmers - RickJWagner
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2019/11/03/WhatTheyThoughtOfUs.html
======
richardjdare
The article mentions Professor Falken from War Games, who is a kind of Claude
Shannon-esque scientist and tinkerer but doesn't mention the scene with Malvin
and Jim! [1] I tell curious friends that this is the most realistic portrayal
of programmers in the movies :)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfJJk7i0NTk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfJJk7i0NTk)

------
RickJWagner
It's interesting to see how programmers were portrayed. I suppose it's
inevitable that the portrayals become more accurate as more people code for a
living.

Any foreign film aficionados out there to offer commentary on foreign film
programmers?

